# simple router lift



## trojan62 (May 12, 2011)

hi all,
this is my router lift i just completed.
its made from some sort of screw clamp that i got from my dads shed (not sure exactly what it was originally for) and a scrap wood handle. what i did was to cut one of the big screw peices in half and then i expoxyed one nut in the bench as you can see and the epoxyed the other nut into a scraphandle and the epoxyed the handle and nut onto the thread of the screw.
now when i turn the handle the whole screw thread moves up or down, it works very well indeed.
i thought id post this idea for people who, like me, dont have a lot of space for the other sort of router lifts you see.
i originally got this idea from a tip that someone sent to wood magazine.
hope it helps some of you.

cheers
chris......


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Simple and effective, Chris.


----------



## rexlobo (Jul 29, 2012)

im in the process of building a router lift your pics are a bit fuzzy could you pls post some better pics what is that ur router is sitting on


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Just for your own curiosity; the old screw clamp was a spring compresser. I hope your Dad has no further need of it!! Great idea for Router lift. Does your Router lift have a pad or plate which the Router sits on?? I used an old auto scissor jack to raise and lower my 3.25 hp Triton Router in my Veritas table. So simple and no labor or cost involved.


----------

